
Ask HN: Is mobile network (radio) regulation technologically necessary? - TomMarius
Hello,<p>I&#x27;d like to ask experts on the topic of mobile networks. Why is it necessary to regulate the frequencies? Why can WiFi function sufficiently well without regulation? What are the differences? If we had a clean slate (we could replace everything - consumer devices as well as infrastructure), would it be possible to design mobile network that shares the characteristics of WiFi (everyone can setup one) and LTE (speed - let&#x27;s say that 16 Mb&#x2F;s is enough, seamless roaming between nodes)?<p>Thank you!
======
829128321
There are many reasons why spectrum access is regulated. The most important
one: The electromagnetic spectrum is shared, and at the moment we can only
access a quite limited portion.

LTE operators spend a significant amount of money on providing (more or less)
global coverage. Because they plan the infrastructure, they optimize spectrum
access: you need overlapping cells, but avoid interference between cells.

This is what WiFi cannot do. In cities, you have way too many cells in one
location. WiFi does not work well in these scenarios.

In fact, you can use WiFi as an access technology for LTE. The credentials are
managed by LTE, but your phone will use the near WiFi Access Point. Some
operators give such WiFi APs to their customers.

So, it is possible to combine WiFi and LTE characteristics already with
today's technology. Some operators do that (search "pico cells", "WiFi
offloading", "WiFi Aggregation").

WiFi also provides a local network, while LTE provides Internet access to
anyone with a SIM. At least for some years, we'll still need this separation.

At last, we will always need somebody to build cell towers at highways and
railways…

------
pjc50
Well, that depends if you want it to work or not.

Wifi is regulated, by the way; the maximum power output is quite limited by
the rules. This limits the effective range.

The mobile system gets to have much higher transmit power in its base
stations, but they _must_ be sited away from each other or use different
bands. That allows the centrally coordinated TDMA to work.

